# Microsoft won't verify my Product Key



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi. 

I'm trying to do a fresh Windows install on a used laptop that I recently bought but when I try to download the ISO file -from Microsoft site- giving the Product Key (found by Magical Jelly Bean KF) I get a message saying "we encountered a problem with the product key you provided...". 

I tried to research the problem but from the little I've found it seems I'm out of luck. 

I don't know if this means the key has been used in other computers (I'm thinking maybe the guy who sold me the PC works with computers). 

I tried using the Product Key on the label on the bottom of the PC but got a message telling me to contact the manufacturer of the PC or something like that. 

So, is there anything I can do now? 

This is an old Lenovo and I'm not sure if I can get help from them.

The other thing, I'm not sure if the HDD is original or not in this PC.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

My guess would be the OS that was installed on the used laptop was bogus or not an appropriate version for use on that laptop. That being said, your best bet may be to see if you can get a system restore disk set from Lenovo...if they still sell them.


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, djaburg, but I don't think the OS is bogus. It shows "windows is activated" and a Genuine Microsoft logo under system info. I'm not sure what you mean by "not an appropriate version for use on that laptop". It has Windows 7 Pro, which I'm sure many of these Lenovos came with.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

If the key on the sticker isn't the one in the computer, then likely there's an issue. If the computer was used, then a different version (ie enterprise, open license, volume) could have been loaded. If neither the key on the sticker nor the key in the computer will validate in order to download the appropriate image, then I'd suspect something is questionable. Just basing my comment on the many systems I've worked on that were not factory systems but those that were purchased "used" by my clients.


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't know. Someone -I think here somewhere- told me that it's ok that the two numbers are different and I also read that on a couple different sites. 

Quote from pcsupport site :

*"Why did the key finder tool find a different Windows product key than the one on the sticker on my computer?"*

"If your computer was manufactured by a large company like Dell, Sony, Gateway, etc. then the product key that the key finder found was very likely a generic product key that Microsoft allows the manufacturer to use so it's easy for them to mass produce PCs.
_This generic product key will NOT work if you use it to reinstall Windows_. I should also note here that a commercial key finder program will not find a different key so don't pay money for one thinking you'll get a different product key.
You'll need to use the product key that's on the sticker attached to your computer and not the one that any key finder tool finds. If you can't locate your product key, you may have to request a new one from Microsoft."


So, according to that, the key on the bottom of my PC should work but when I enter the Product key on the sticker this is the message I get : " the product key you entered appears to be for software pre-installed by the device manufacturer. And it tells me to contact them. *** ?

Oh, and here's the confusing part. The pcsupport site says :

*" Tip:* It's really easy to change your Windows product key from the generic one used by your computer maker to the unique key found on your product key sticker."

Conflicting info. Microsoft won't accept the one on the sticker but the site says it's the one that should work, not the one in the PC, yet Microsoft seems to think otherwise ! 

Man! So even when we have 2 keys and we think we're in the safe we can still be screwed as if we had none. 

I don't know what to do now.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

The reality is, if neither key works, then I'd suggest going to Lenovo and see if you can get a recovery disk set and be done with it. If that's not an option, then there's not much you can do. Normally with Lenovo and other big manufacturers there is an option to create a recovery disk set from their recovery partition, if that's missing, then the computer has been reinstalled with a version of windows that didn't come with it. Again, I'd start with contacting Lenovo to get a recovery disk set.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model # of the Lenovo? You probably don't need a recovery disc set to reinstall Windows. There is probably a recovery partition on the computer to set it back to factory Defaults. To access the *Lenovo Recovery *press the *ThinkVantage* button to start the computer. (see attached) Click *System Recovery.*
Or restart the computer pressing *F10*.
If neither of those options work then see if you are eligible to get a Recovery Media Windows Downgrade Recovery Media - Lenovo Support (US). Or you can call Microsoft to activate the version you have, or get a disc from Ebay.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

it could be that the computer was upgraded from 7 home to 7 pro using anytime upgrade.

Edit: in that case the installed number shown by the keyfinder is the correct one.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Not all Lenovo came with W7 Pro, quite a few were 7 Home version.
It is also likely you will need to re-instal an OEM version, and not a retail ISO version.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Trancer365 said:


> " the product key you entered appears to be for software pre-installed by the device manufacturer. And it tells me to contact them. *** ?


According to the "error" message, you need to contact the laptop manufacturer.

MS doesn't directly supply the OEM versions installed by manufacturers.

The OEM lic noted on the PC won't work with a retail version (which is what you are trying to download). If you have/had a retail key, that will allow you to download the iso from MS.


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you all for the replies. I appreciate it. 
Just a couple of things :

The sticker on the PC does say it is Window 7 Pro. So, it wasn't an upgrade. And the sticker doesn't look like it's been tampered with.

This is a Lenovo T500, similar to the one in the pic here and I've already tried the blue button (Thinkvantage) but the button only works at startup and there's no Recovery option of any sort. Pressing the blue button while the PC is on doesn't do anything. 
I've also tried F11 (when starting) but that doesn't do anything no matter how many times I try. F10 gives me a menu for booting order or something like that. 

So, looks like I'll have to contact either MS or Lenovo for this but I'm pretty sure that Lenovo is going to charge for whatever I might need, which I don't know if it will be worth it considering this is an older PC. I'm not sure if MS will even offer any help for free. 

I just don't get it, what's the point of a COA sticker that has a Product key that doesn't work? 

I don't know if there's a chance Magical Jelly Bean is giving me an incorrect key #, but I doubt it.


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

Also, looking at the info from the Magical Jelly Bean, it says "installed from "OEM" media. And says Product ID : xxxxx... match to CD key data. I don't know if this means the Key that's in the PC is the original one (that came with this PC).


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

To properly analyse and solve problems with Activation and Validation, we need to see a full copy of the report produced by the MGADiag tool 
(download and save to desktop - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=52012 )
Once saved, run the tool. 
Click on the Continue button, which will produce the report.
To copy the report to your response, click on the Copy button in the tool (ignore any error messages at this point), and then paste (using either r-click/Paste, or Ctrl+V ) into your response.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The sticker is a Lic, but it's for an OEM version (as you noted with Magic Jelly Bean).

For more info, reread my first reply.

MS won't help you as they don't provide direct support for OEM, you need to contact the OEM (ie: Lenovo). They may or may not provide recovery media (for a small fee).


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Can you tell us the Product ID generated not the COA. I have seen many of these Lenovo using "retail" keys and we can tell that by the Product ID in which case the install dvd you are using is wrong because it may not be oem install.
Remember the key that Magical Jelly bean reads could be the master key for install and not the actual COA but that said the sticker on it should be proper code. You are better off running Belarc Advisor as that will show the right key even in Windows 8 and 10 versions where Magical Jelly Beans is way off.


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.
MGAD tools show the same Product Key as given by Magical JB. 

Here's the report :
Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: N/A, hr = 0xc004f012
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-MV8MH-98QJM-24367
Windows Product Key Hash: wgci5Gdejx4esg7++zTOe3LWF+4=
Windows Product ID: 00371-OEM-8992671-00437
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.048
ID: {B999091D-2514-45D7-BB5C-612E8F6BBC4C}(3)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Professional
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_ldr.160408-2045
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A


The report is longer but I'm assuming this is the information I need to post but let me know if you need the rest of the report.

Thanks


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well I see an oem Product ID so there goes that explanation.
What does Belarc Advisor give you? None of the others matter.
Belarc - System Management For The Internet Age. Software license management, IT asset management, IT security audits and more.


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

Rich-M said:


> Well I see an oem Product ID so there goes that explanation.
> What does Belarc Advisor give you? None of the others matter.
> Belarc - System Management For The Internet Age. Software license management, IT asset management, IT security audits and more.



So, what does the oem product ID explain? 

Belarc doesn't show anything about any of this.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

As expected, the Key is the mass-install Key used by the manufacturer - and present in thousands (if not millions) of computers manufactured by Lenovo.

Computers that come pre-installed with Windows from large manufacturers usually come with two Product Keys.

*OEM SLP*: This is the key that came in Windows (from the factory). It works by connecting to a BIOS flag (the SLIC table) found only on computers from that Manufacturer. It also checks for the existence of proper matching licenses in the OS itself. Once it sees both, it self-activates every time the machine is rebooted.

*COA SLP:* This is the key seen on the sticker located on the side, bottom or in the battery compartment of your machine. This key is for use if the OEM SLP self-activation stops working for whatever reason.


Unfortunately MS seem to have decreed that only Retail Keys can have access to downloads of Windows 7 (although the site is so buggy that a few seem to slip through!).


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

Ok thanks. So, does that mean I can never re-install Windows now? what am I supposed to do if I want or need to do a fresh re-install? How is it that owners of genuine Windows are basically like people who pirate copies - have no access to a copy ?


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

You always have a number of options for a reinstall...
1) The manufacturer's Recovery media- Lenovo have a very good Recovery tool, and most models have a minimum of dross which would require removal after using it.

2) a Retail or OEM System Builder disk (you can borrow one for the purpose)

3) download from a non-approved site. If you do this, be very careful about the source, and preferably only use one with the same Hash values as MS publish.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> Belarc doesn't show anything about any of this.


Look again and go slower as Belarc lists product keys for all software installed.


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

That's weird, I tried to sign in yesterday (from my laptop) but I couldn't and I got a message telling me I needed to check my email for the new password (sent by the site). Checked my email and didn't find anything. Today I tried to sign in from my desktop and I'm here !!

Thanks, NoelDP. How or where do I get the Recovery media/tool ? 
As for the Retail System Builder disk, you mean to borrow a CD from someone who has Windows 7 Pro, and then use my own Product Key to activate? I was wondering if it was possible to do that. 

And for the 3rd option, you mean download -from a non-MS site- Windows OS and then use my Product Key? 

Thanks.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I wish you would re read Belarc Advisor as that is the real COA key. Belarc lists all software licenses in the system.

You can use you oem COA with any oem version of Windows that is the same IE Home, Pro etc...to answer your other question.


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

If you read the Lenovo manual it tells you how to access the Recovery system.
If that has been wiped or otherwise damaged, then you can purchase a new set of disks from Lenovo.

@Rich-M - The Product Key found by Belarc is almost certain to be the OEM_SLP Key - and of no use whatever unless used with the Recovery media (which will automatically use that Key anyhow). The only times it will be otherwise is if the system has been installed from other than the Recovery media, or if for some reason the OEM_SLP Key stopped working and it was necessary to change the Key to the one on the Sticker.


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

NoelDP said:


> If you read the Lenovo manual it tells you how to access the Recovery system.
> If that has been wiped or otherwise damaged, then you can purchase a new set of disks from Lenovo.
> 
> @Rich-M - The Product Key found by Belarc is almost certain to be the OEM_SLP Key - and of no use whatever unless used with the Recovery media (which will automatically use that Key anyhow). The only times it will be otherwise is if the system has been installed from other than the Recovery media, or if for some reason the OEM_SLP Key stopped working and it was necessary to change the Key to the one on the Sticker.


Well, as I already mentioned earlier, F11 button (which is how I can do a factory reset/recovery according to Lenovo) does not work or do anything at startup. I think the partition on this pc has been deleted or something. The other way is the "Thinkvantage" button. But that didn't work either. It only works during startup but it only gives me a menu for other options, non of which has to do with Recovery or doing a factory reset. 

I think the options I have now is to buy a CD from Lenovo, which I'm not going to do. Or see if I can use my friend's copy then use my Product key with it if that works.


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

So, I have downloaded the Win7 ISO and burned it on a CD, put the CD in the tray -just to test it- and it asked me if I wanted to install Windows... So, I think it's working but before I go ahead and wipe/reformat the drive, I want to be on the safe side just in case something goes wrong or the Product Keys I have don't work. So, my question is how can I back up the OS on a laptop? Is an external HDD a must in this case? 

Thank you


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Pretty much - unless you have very little data on there!
If you right-click on the C:\Users folder and select Properties, it'll (eventually) come up with a size which should include most of the data you'll need, unless you've stored data outside the default areas. 
Note that it will not include any data which is stored elsewhere.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Unless that version of Windows is an OEM version (as noted above), your OEM key will not work (as you found out trying to download from MS). 

The OS will still install and function, but you will be left either buying a retail disc and installing again, buying a license from MS through the installed OS, or buying the recovery discs from Lenovo and installing again (the cheapest option by far).


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

OEM System Builder and Retail disks for Windows Vista and Windows 7 are bit-identical and the COA or POL Key will work on either.
Where the problem may come is using a SP1/2 Key with an RTM disk, since MS changed the logic of Key generation with the Service Packs.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You know this is all silly and time wasting. You can buy a perfectly legal Windows disk and key on eBay for less than $50, I do it all the time or if money is an object buy the Lenovo Restore disks which would be usually less than that.


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

NoelDP said:


> Pretty much - unless you have very little data on there!
> If you right-click on the C:\Users folder and select Properties, it'll (eventually) come up with a size which should include most of the data you'll need, unless you've stored data outside the default areas.
> Note that it will not include any data which is stored elsewhere.



NoelDP, I don't have anything on this PC. Just a few programs that I can download again. So, all I really need (to back up) is the OS. 



Rich-M, I cannot spend money on this PC not because I can't afford to, but because it really isn't worth it. It's old, the battery needs to be replaced in the near future, and it only has 4GB of memory, so I might need to add more memory, and it's not my primary PC. So, I see no justification to throw $50 or even less for a Recovery disk because adding everything up I'll have paid more than twice what this PC is worth. But what's making me mad is that I thought I was in the safe having the Product Keys that came with the PC. 

I can just use it the way it is but I can't even get any updates for some god damn reason (just keeps checking and checking and checking for updates....no matter what I do). 

Or, I'll just wipe everything and say screw Windows and use Linux instead.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

It would run 10 times faster on Linux, you know that. The Windows update problem has been going on for months and personally I think it is payback from Microsoft to those who stayed with 7 and refused to move to 10. It can take up to 48 hours to find the updates and you must set power options to "never" for both settings or it will never receive them. You can use the route of downloading from the Windows update Catalog and it must be on IE where you can download all the updates and install them yourself.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/323166
I think any working computer is worth $50 but that's me and you have a right to your own opinion and remember time is money so the time and frustration trying to do this for nothing would be a dead end for me as well.


----------



## j0vian (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds like the version of windows does not match the key. There are several versions of Win 7 pro for example oem, retail, educational, etc. The download straight from microsoft is not an oem distribution. The key on the bottom is an oem key and to use it you it you need an oem disk. An oem disk is the install disk that comes from the manufacturer eg: lenovo recovery disk, or dell oem install disk. To locate this software either you will have to order it from the manufacturer or you can get it from a torrent site just search for lenovo oem win 7 pro torrent or a dell oem win 7 pro disk will work as well. Here at the computer shop we use dell oem disks on all brands of computers.:dance:


----------



## NoelDP (Aug 5, 2012)

Bull! Please read my earlier responses.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Rich-M said:


> ... The Windows update problem has been going on for months and personally I think it is payback from Microsoft to those who stayed with 7 and refused to move to 10. It can take up to 48 hours to find the updates and you must set power options to "never" for both settings or it will never receive them...


While it might well be MS' payback, for the last several months there have been 'fixes' posted that, when followed correctly, get around the Windows Update 'bug'.

Here's one, Dalai's fix is here, also keep an eye on what Woody posts on the problem.


----------



## acecom2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

Most OEMs and that includes Lenovo generate their own Windows activation keys. Also some including Fujitsu auto activate. So it's not actually Microsoft getting in your way.

It's also a fact the OEM activation key is only valid for the first key PC on which it is installed. In other words it's not transferable.

Should you make a change on a PC or Laptop, e.g changing the power supply or CPU chip you may be required to re- activate Windows and in some instances speak to Microsoft and explain.

Otherwise, you must cough up and buy a new copy of Windows - a retail version strictly speaking although you may getaway with an OEM.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You know until I read the above I had almost forgotten that for some time I have had to call in half of my Windows Activations on Windows 7 that go through manual activation calls without as much as a hiccup. Have you tried that? It makes no sense but they have worked.


----------



## comnut (Sep 18, 2016)

You may have mentioned it, but does the label look like this?? Not exactly, but similar!! 

If you do not have anything like it, you are lost... 
If you do have one **without** OEM on it, you can use phone activation , if problems..

If MS support is idiotic (I have activated hundreds... ), try using this to reset things.. 
https://techjourney.net/slmgr-commands-and-options-for-windows-product-key-kms-token-ad-activation/


----------



## comnut (Sep 18, 2016)

AAAAGH! the link displayed DOES NOT go to the right address!!!??? (if it is clicked..:/ )
Proper address here.. 
https://techjourney.net/slmgr-commands-and-options-for-windows-product-key-kms-token-ad-activation/

Just one thing about Updates... If you do not use IE, outlook, or any other MS stuff, that is ALL the updates are for.. 

My home PC has not EVER had updates... I have a good AV, malware scan, and only use Pale moon (a variant of firefox) and NEVER had problems... Avast is a very good AV and also protects from other webb attacks..


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

First, thank you all for the replies and the help. Much appreciated. 

Rich-M, I know Linux is a good OS even though I've never used it myself but I'm planning to go that route...eventually. It seems with MS there's one thing you can count on - PROBLEMS. 

I actually paid $150 CaD (or $115 US) for this laptop a month ago. So, if I pay $50 or $40 for a Recovery CD (or whatever it's called), and if I buy a battery ($30), and RAM (probably $30-40), that would all add up to more than what this PC is worth. I'm ok spending money on RAM and battery but I'm not going to waste money on a Recovery CD. The PC runs fine but just thought it would be good to do a fresh OS install (as a new owner). 

Oh, there's no doubt the updates problem is something done by MS on purpose. I know it's been going on for a few months now and there's no way MS is unable to fix this problem. It's just that they don't want to. 

I'll try that link. Thanks. 

I've never tried calling. I'm not even sure who to call. MS? Lenovo? I've never had to do any of this before. Like I mentioned, I have a Windows 7 OS CD that I'd bought for my desktop a few years ago but now I'm dealing with something totally new to me.


J0vian, I think I've already done something similar to what you mentioned - downloaded a Win 7 Pro ISO and burned it onto a CD. Is that what you're saying? I'm not sure. I'm new to all this stuff. I haven't tried installing it though because I'm worried the Keys I have might not work and then I'd be left with no OS. 


Satrow, I've already tried most of those fixes -including the one in the first link you provided- but with no success. I've searched everywhere including on Youtube and found some "fixes" that didn't work. However, I haven't tried the ones in your second link and the other one mentioned by another member here but will be trying that soon.


Comnut, thanks for the reply. Yes I have a sticker like that on the bottom of the PC. One thing I noticed is that it say "Lenovo Of Singapore" on the sticker. So, I'm not sure if that has something to do with the whole problem of verification by MS. It would suck if it did. 

Screw it. I'll either sell this PC or I'll just install Linux and forget this whole headache. But one thing, I've downloaded AOMEI OneKey Recovery tool and created a partition (with the OS on it) and I'm wondering if I can use it to re-install the OS (currently on the PC) if something goes wrong. I think it's supposed to function like the partition that originally come with a new laptop. 

Sorry. I know this has taken too long.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Make an image file of the computer with Macrium Reflect, to an external hard drive and then you can try whatever you want knowing you can recover the OS. It is fully functional and free to make an image file or clone the drive.
BTW I am not sure where you will get a battery for $30 that is worth owning but please don't buy so called "compatibles" because they are not! It is often possible to buy oem from China in the "bowels" of Amazon if you search but you do realize a new laptop would cost you minimum $500 right? And you wouldn't get a recovery disk either. Spending $100 on a $150 laptop worth owning doesn't strike me as a huge loss of $ but to each his own!


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

Rich-M said:


> Make an image file of the computer with Macrium Reflect, to an external hard drive and then you can try whatever you want knowing you can recover the OS. It is fully functional and free to make an image file or clone the drive.
> BTW I am not sure where you will get a battery for $30 that is worth owning but please don't buy so called "compatibles" because they are not! It is often possible to buy oem from China in the "bowels" of Amazon if you search but you do realize a new laptop would cost you minimum $500 right? And you wouldn't get a recovery disk either. Spending $100 on a $150 laptop worth owning doesn't strike me as a huge loss of $ but to each his own!


Thanks for the reply, Rich. I'm sure I have Marcium somewhere on my desktop but isn't AOMEI the same, or can do the same thing too? So, is it possible to connect my 2 PCs to do the imaging/cloning, or do I need to get an external drive enclosure or whatever it's called? 

The battery is on Ebay, and it is genuine Lenovo battery -or so does the seller say- and it's from a reputable seller in the US, not China. I realize it's the smaller capacity one but that's ok. I'm sure it will give me more than 1- 1 1/2 hours (what I get now). And if it isn't genuine, then I will send it back. And the price of shipping will be lower than shown since the one shown is for shipping to canada but I have a US address too. 

Genuine Lenovo ThinkPad T500 W500 Battery 5200mah 10 8V 57Wh 42T4621 92P1138 | eBay


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Indeed the battery looks like the real thing and yes AOMEI is the same type of program but you can't use 2 computers to do it you either need an external drive
or you could use a lot of dvds also. On the desktop you could add an internal drive but only some 17" laptops can do that.


----------



## comnut (Sep 18, 2016)

Good to see you have a sticker, but are you a full resident in USA/Canada? then I am sure you have enough 'right' to phone MS and ask what the problem is... 

The best way to 'phone' MS.... is to check the 'computer properties'.. if it shows there is a license problem or similar, then start activation...

enter your licence, and when it fails, choose 'use phone activation' - they will have the number come up at MS, so they WILL know 

After THAT fails...

choose 'contact MS' to speak to them and explain it was a new purchase - it may be worth asking to speak to a higher level of support... It could even be the 'previous owner' used the license code... :0


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Usually if you just say this is the first time it has been used and its on no other computer you will sail right through. I also suspect Ms is making those who still use Windows 7 painful as possible. I have been calling quite often for activations that were legal and should have gone through automatically but don't.


----------



## jdsmort (Jul 29, 2008)

I read most of the stuff here with amusement.. 
First, the product key on the label is what you need to reactivate if you use an OEM install disk to reinstall, and all you have to do is ring MS help to get this activated using that key, as it is an OA install key, not OEM. 
You have to ring, as the OA key is not recognised by the online activation system.
Second, updates are easy if you actually know what you are doing. Do NOT try doing using the Windows Update, and in fact on the install setup, do not allow updates initially. After installing, download WSUS offline, and use this to update, selecting all the relevant updates needed. When the updates have all been imported, turn off internet access, and run the client to allow it( with several reboots) to complete these updates. 
I reinstall W7 all the time for customers with laptops with 'dead' hard drives with no recovery available. MS here have no issue with activating on the OA license Key.


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you guys again. 


Comnut, well yes. I'm a citizen of canada and residing in canada but the guy I bought the laptop from sounded like he was from asia and maybe he brought the PC with him (hence the Lenovo of Singapore on the COA). I thought maybe that's why MS wont verify but I think that shouldn't matter.

The other thing, Windows is actually activated on the laptop. I have no problem there.


Rich, I don't know if I can claim this has never been used. I don't know. What if the guy I bought this pc from was dealing with PC's. He could've used it with another PC. 


Jdsmort, like I told comnut, my problem isn't activation. Windows is activated but I'm trying to download Win ISO from MS (since I don't have any CDs for this PC) and I was surprised because I kept getting error messages from MS (couldn't verify) using the PKs I have and I was wondering what the problem was. 
The reason why I never called MS is because I was under the impression MS wouldn't be of any help in this case. This was mentioned by a member here and in fact one of the messages I got while trying to verify my PK said that I needed to contact the manufacturer. I also thought I'd have to pay for any help from MS. The same thing with Lenovo. I never had to call anyone before. I might try calling MS just to see what they say.

As for the Updates, well, I know enough about PCs but I don't know everything. We learn as we go. I never had any problems updating before even when I did a fresh OS install on my desktop a couple of months back. It was kinda slow initially but then all went smoothly minutes later. Now, it's like dead slow or not even working at all, and I have tried several fixes w/o success. But thanks for the info. I'll try that offline thing.


----------



## acecom2010 (Aug 15, 2010)

I believe Lenovo installs and activates without the need to key in the product key. The product key itself is generated from Lenovo's own algorithm and matches the COA. This may only work on Lenovo's on hardware. Microsoft's own OEM terms state that the Windows Software cannot be transferred from the original hardware product. You can also go to Microsoft who may be willing to sell you a "get legal" version.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

acecom2010 said:


> I believe Lenovo installs and activates without the need to key in the product key. The product key itself is generated from Lenovo's own algorithm and matches the COA. This may only work on Lenovo's on hardware. Microsoft's own OEM terms state that the Windows Software cannot be transferred from the original hardware product. You can also go to Microsoft who may be willing to sell you a "get legal" version.


Quite true as long as you are using the right version of Windows.


----------



## comnut (Sep 18, 2016)

well it looks like MS is getting 'false positives' about what is activated where... 
Using a (possibly dubious) PK to download an ISO may be the problem!! 

They must have a big 'pirate' sign light up....  this is when I start quoting my company and qualifications, and demand to see a higher level support person!! :angry:
and then call my boss to ask them why they are wasting time! :3angry2:

Do you not have a friend with a MS disc you can borrow to start the process on a 'not activated yet' PC?? 
the SLMGR can 'de-activate' a PK, to stop some confusion... 

It is FREE to call MS on the activation number...


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

Ok. Problem (the Win 7 OS) is solved...I think. I created a second partition on the drive just to try and install the Win 7 from the ISO I burned on a CD. Inserted the CD and installed the OS. Then came the activation. First I tried the Product Key from Magical Jelly KF and it didn't work. So, I was pretty sure the one on the sticker (on the bottom of the laptop) wasn't going to work either but I wanted to try anyway, and what do you know....it actually worked and Win is activated! So, all the web sites -and some of the commenters here- were wrong. According to those sites the PK on the label doesn't work!

This was really confusing. From what I read, it was the PK in the BIOS that was supposed to work, not the one on the label. And, MS coming back with error messages when trying to verify (using both PKs) made things worse. All this headache and the answer was under my nose. The thing is, all this was new to me. Had I known that I could download Win 7 from different sites (other than MS) I would've done it way back then. I didn't even know much about the "ISO" thing..

Well, I don't really mind all this. I've learned a thing or two.

So that part is solved BUT, looks like I have another problem now. I just realized that I'm going to need the Product Key for Microsoft Office 10 so I can install it, which I don't have (no sticker or nothing). So, ran Magical Jelly Bean and another Key Finder program and they both came back with the same PK however, when I used that Key to verify my product (on MS site) guess what happened ? Yup..... ERROR and they wouldn't verify it !! :banghead: So is there a way around this problem? 
Really, Microsoft?


----------



## comnut (Sep 18, 2016)

Trancer365 .... so is the Magical Jelly one different from the sticker???

As I said above, there may be other reasons the sticker one does not work... (already in use, internet congestion, data got mangled on way to MS, did not try a PK *FIRST*, before asking MS(they CAN see your PC, you know!!!) )
And yes I have had crashes, freezes, problems, but usually it comes up 'activated' at the next restart! 

Pk in the BIOS??? and where do you think it is?? I think it is clueless salesmen talking...( they shorten the 'long words' for the poor guys!)

Even with win8, the actual key is NOT there... what I guess really happens is MS gets a **checksum** of the 'unchangeable' parts of the computer(at the factory) - and this is stored by MS, so when it 'phones home' it can see it is the correct PC!

Office 10 is a completely different matter, we use the SAME key for all of ours! (I even used it for a HOME laptop when I need to 'take work home' ).. 
so if you lost it, you will have to talk to MS or something... :facepalm:


----------



## Trancer365 (Feb 20, 2015)

Comnut, yes. Magical Jelly comes back with a different Product Key (different than the one on the COA sticker). I used another Key Finder program and it too came back with the same PK as the one found by Magical JB. And, this is the PK that was supposed to work for activation, not the one on the sticker. 

Well, I don't care which one works as long one works, but a lot of contradictory info online.

I'll try calling MS for the Office 2010 but since I don't have any proof of purchase I don't know if I'll get anything out of it.


----------

